# Heat vs. Nets (4-2-06, 6:00 ET)



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

*<center >
Sunday, April 2, 2006 
6:00 (NBATV, SunSports)










Miami Heat
(48-24)

vs.









New Jersey Nets
(43-28)
*

*Starting Lineups:*


*vs.*


Heat Bench:
Gary Payton
Alonzo Mourning
Antoine Walker
Jason Kapono
Derek Anderson
Wayne Simien
Michael Doleac
Shandon Anderson
Dorell Wright
Earl Barron



*Online Radio:*


</center>


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I'm anxious to see how the team responds after yesterday. That game against the Cavs felt more important than just any other regular season game. 

Meanwhile, the Nets have been home waiting for this game knowing they can get one game closer to the 2nd spot in the east.

If Shaq doesnt play then its going to be tough to have to rely on Dwyane Wade to once again carry this team on his back and by himself.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Good luck on today's game. :cheers: 
Lets try not to make the war between heat and nets fans even bigger, well at least not until the playoffs start. :yes:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

It'll be interesting to see how Wade can follow up his ridiculous performance yesterday.

Any word on if Shaq is playing yet?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

If Shaq doesn't play, I don't see how we're gonna beat a team like the Nets...who are better than the Cavs. But yesterday surprised me a little...so who knows.


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

Good luck tonight guys. Looking foward to a great game.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

We don't beat the Nets in their house without Shaq, no matter how great Wade is. That team just has too many weapons for one guy to beat them. I'll also be looking for JWill and Toine to step up tonight. Toine was pretty bad against Cleveland, and JWill just hasn't seemed to have even shown up for a few games.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Shaq will play today according to 610 WIOD BUT JWILL will not. THese injuries are horrible, especially at this time of the year.


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

wade2shaq said:


> Shaq will play today according to 610 WIOD BUT JWILL will not. THese injuries are horrible, especially at this time of the year.


Right before everyone started getting hurt, some idiot in the sentinel wrote about how finally everyone is getting healthy finally. Clearly this is all his fault . I guess this is one of the effects of putting together a veteran team.


----------



## DBurks2818 (May 18, 2005)

That's good, I guess (Shaq playing). I wonder if the injury affected JWill's performance late in yesterday's game. Of course, he hasn't played on the second night of many back-to-backs this year (though I believe he played in every game of last week's 4-game-in-5-night stretch).


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

James Posey is also out again today.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

WTF! I don't care about Lexus, put the game back on! DAMN YOU SUN SPORTS!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

injuries.. injuries.. injuries..

killing us for the second straight year.


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

Id like to see wade get a break earlier, especially on the 2nd half of a back to back


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

no starting pg, sf, and shaq is only half himself and we are keeping it close

would be nice to win this, but short-handed on a back to back its unlikely as could be


----------



## sic_D (May 5, 2005)

unfortunately it will again be Wade who has to carry the team. I dont see anyone else doing that in this game . Shaq has already had his 3rd foul.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

how does that shot not count?????

continuation if ive ever seen it


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

oh well......let these injuries heal over the next few weeks, hopefully we can hang on to the #2 seed and prepare for the "real season"....


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

I havent seen Kopono on the court in what seems like years

wade vs the Nets. Doing a good job, but we just dont have enough firepower to win this one with shaq not close to healthy it looks like and missing 2 starters who spread the floor


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

good foul....no dunks


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

2 flops in a row....2 horrible calls, and shaq is out of the game

we are shorthanded as it is....8 on 1


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

This is horrible. These refs are garbage.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

myst said:


> This is horrible. These refs are garbage.


yep...replays clearly showed those 2 were flops....


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

and there goes the game.........


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

rest wade all the 4th.....


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> yep...replays clearly showed those 2 were flops....


Yeah even the nets announcers agree. Regardless, everyone not wearing a Wade jersey is absolutely putrid. Kapono, Doleac, and GP shouldnt play for the bobcats let alone a playoff team. Toine needs to go back to being the star of the hawks. I've never felt less confident in the 4 guys around wade than i have the last 2 games. I wish I had the optimism that some of you guys do but I just cant find any silver lining.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> yep...replays clearly showed those 2 were flops....


carter doesnt flop, getting hit by 340 pound man usually sends someone flying to the ground.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

mjm1 said:


> carter doesnt flop, getting hit by 340 pound man usually sends someone flying to the ground.



his head hit the air and he fell 3 feet back

if you didnt see the play (which you didnt if you actually think this), then dont respond. It was 100% a flop, no doubt about it. There was ZERO contact and he fell 3 feet back


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> his head hit the air and he fell 3 feet back
> 
> if you didnt see the play (which you didnt if you actually think this), then dont respond. It was 100% a flop, no doubt about it. There was ZERO contact and he fell 3 feet back


I dont know if it was a flop but it definitly wasnt a foul.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

is wade starting to get some help??????


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

well, at least we tried to make a comeback. If only our team knew what defense meant


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

GP complains enough to play for detroit.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Have you guys seen the Nets forum? They are unbelievable, they swear this is the playoffs or something. Two Heat starters injured, Zo injured, in Jersey, on a back to back, on the last day of a road trip. It DOESN'T get any easier then this for them. And they swear this means they will beat us in the playoffs lol. Sweep again?


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

with the exception of Wade, i have a feeling The Heat gave up on whatever is left of the regular season. They have playoffs on their minds.


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

Gio305 said:


> with the exception of Wade, i have a feeling The Heat gave up on whatever is left of the regular season. They have playoffs on their minds.


I hope so... I guess its how we perceive it as fans. But it seems like the legs are gone from all our old guys. They spent the whole year talking about the last part of the season and now that its here...just more excuses.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

myst said:


> Have you guys seen the Nets forum? They are unbelievable, they swear this is the playoffs or something. Two Heat starters injured, Zo injured, in Jersey, on a back to back, on the last day of a road trip. It DOESN'T get any easier then this for them. And they swear this means they will beat us in the playoffs lol. Sweep again?


dont forget shaq has to shake that rust off.

yeah i know. alot of them are kids, so let them celebrate all they want. Its ok. Come playoff time, we`ll see what happens.

the only Team in the East that scares me is Detroit. Nets are good, Cavs are good...but im not afraid to play those teams in a 7 game series. Pistons is the Team im looking forward in the ECF. Its that simple.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

myst said:


> Have you guys seen the Nets forum? They are unbelievable, they swear this is the playoffs or something. Two Heat starters injured, Zo injured, in Jersey, on a back to back, on the last day of a road trip. It DOESN'T get any easier then this for them. And they swear this means they will beat us in the playoffs lol. Sweep again?



yea, thats nets fans for ya..........


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

maswe12 said:


> I hope so... I guess its how we perceive it as fans. But it seems like the legs are gone from all our old guys. They spent the whole year talking about the last part of the season and now that its here...just more excuses.


i really dont see it that way. to me these guys (with the exception of Wade and ZO) just dont seem to be interested in playing ball. like ive said before, just wait until the playoffs come, your going to see a difference. If some players still play like whatever in the post season, then you wont see them on the Heats roster next season.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

myst said:


> Have you guys seen the Nets forum? They are unbelievable, they swear this is the playoffs or something. Two Heat starters injured, Zo injured, in Jersey, on a back to back, on the last day of a road trip. It DOESN'T get any easier then this for them. And they swear this means they will beat us in the playoffs lol. Sweep again?


complain, excuses excuses, excuses, excuses. We've played your team when healthy twice and won BOTH times. The only win you have over us this season is when shaq was out and the refs gave you the game. And i guarantee you if the Heat had one, youd be BRAGGING right now as many nets fans are doing right now.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

mjm1 said:


> complain, excuses excuses, excuses, excuses. We've played your team when healthy twice and won BOTH times. The only win you have over us this season is when shaq was out and the refs gave you the game. And i guarantee you if the Heat had one, youd be BRAGGING right now as many nets fans are doing right now.


we were missing 3 key players on the second night of a back to back, giving Anderson, Doleac, and Kopono minutes when they usually play less than 10 combined

and excuses....kind of like what you and all Nets kids did after that game we beat you without the diesel. :boohoo: Still complaining I see


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

The Nets have our number this year, but I think we'd beat them in a series of 7 when we're 100% healthy.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> complain, excuses excuses, excuses, excuses. We've played your team when healthy twice and won BOTH times. The only win you have over us this season is when shaq was out and the refs gave you the game. And i guarantee you if the Heat had one, youd be BRAGGING right now as many nets fans are doing right now.


Oh boy, i sense a 5 page heated argument between nets and heat fans. im staying out of this ****. :frenchy:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

UD40 said:


> The Nets have our number this year, but I think we'd beat them in a series of 7 when we're 100% healthy.


 A 7 games series would be intense. If the Heat are healthy and the Nets are playing like they have been, it'll be a real fun series to watch.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Don't bring no excuses, bwoy. You had a full lineup those two other times the Nets beat you and what happened then? GOOD teams find ways to win without their best players.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Gary Payton is a piece of ****.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

and Haslem missed the last game vs the Nets, as well as Williams just coming back after like 5 games off

you beat us once when healthy this year...........and Nets have been healthy all season (no key player has missed over 4 games) and the heat still have a comfortable lead over you in the season with Shaq, Posey, Williams, Zo out twice that number, each


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

UD40 said:


> The Nets have our number this year, but I think we'd beat them in a series of 7 when we're 100% healthy.


agreed.

maybe it wont be an easy sweep...but Heat will come on top eventually


----------



## GoDWade (Jul 25, 2005)

guys...be civil toward each other please


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

Gio305 said:


> i really dont see it that way. to me these guys (with the exception of Wade and ZO) just dont seem to be interested in playing ball. like ive said before, just wait until the playoffs come, your going to see a difference. If some players still play like whatever in the post season, then you wont see them on the Heats roster next season.


I love the optimism and I really hope thats what happens. 

For me, I havent seen this team put together a complete game all year, let alone a stretch of games. There is no consistency...no evidence that this team can put together a good stretch of games against good teams. We have a bunch of old legs on the team, outside of wade we have no athletes...this is a really flawed team. The only consistency is that the old bodies are breaking down and we get abused nightly at the SF position. Thats all that I can count on this year. On top of it...Riley is too stubborn to give up on his aquisitions. His pride is keeping him from thinking clearly. He should have brought in a guy like rueben patterson to make up for the posey mistake. He overplays Toine and GP even with the crap theyve given us for the last 2-3 weeks. I guess we have no one else to turn to...but I see a guy like simien wasting on the bench. At least he is young. I really think if we catch indiana in the first round, that may be the playoffs for us. Getting past the Nets wouldnt be easy either. Nothing is impossible when you have wade on your team, but all that he does to make the guys around him better...they still are missing open shots. Clearly Im frustrated watchign a 5 on 1 game night after night...but


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Go *edit* in celebration in your own forum Nets ****.

plz, no baiting


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> and Haslem missed the last game vs the Nets, as well as Williams just coming back after like 5 games off
> 
> you beat us once when healthy this year...........and Nets have been healthy all season (no key player has missed over 4 games) and the heat still have a comfortable lead over you in the season with Shaq, Posey, Williams, Zo out twice that number, each


weve been hit with the injury bug numerous times in the course of the season. its not that were injury prone, its freak injuries thats happened. and and still have a spot at the 2nd seed in the East....i dont see us going lower than that


----------



## GoDWade (Jul 25, 2005)

Heated said:


> *edit


chill son!


----------



## GoDWade (Jul 25, 2005)

our inability to guard the perimeter (again) will haunt us in the playoffs


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

GoDWade said:


> chill son!


*edit*

i suggest you tone it down. no need for attacking other posters


----------



## GoDWade (Jul 25, 2005)

Heated said:


> Go **** yourself


let's talk basketball!

I am serious


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Got to love Net fans Vs. Heat fans.....


:raised_ey


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

GoDWade said:


> let's talk basketball!
> 
> I am serious


you may be serious but your not a Heat fan. Your words not mine. *edit*


----------



## GoDWade (Jul 25, 2005)

Heated said:


> you may be serious but your not a Heat fan. Your words not mine. As I said, go **** yourself.


I said I was a basketball fan before a heat fan, which means I will criticize the team and its play whenever I see fit, unlike you and others who think supporting the team blindly is the way to go

I am here to watch basketball


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> we were missing 3 key players on the second night of a back to back, giving Anderson, Doleac, and Kopono minutes when they usually play less than 10 combined
> 
> and excuses....kind of like what you and all Nets kids did after that game we beat you without the diesel. :boohoo: Still complaining I see


its because the nets commentators were speaking of it just as i was typing. Even they said the series could have easily been 4-0. Thats all i am going to say. I came here to say what a great game it was and to say you guys fought hard, but you arent giving US the respect we deserve in the win.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

anyway, Nets got a win tonight. They played well and Vince has been amazing against us

but one game doesnt change what Ive said all year, starting in the offseason (why should it?). The Nets have so many glaring holes on that roster, and did NOTHING at all trade deadline to help fill those holes like all Net fans thought they had to do before the season started. They have Collins and Kristic starting with a bench of no names, other than Robinson who is a good weapon. Walker and Zo would start on that team, and Anderson and Payton would be their two best bench players.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> anyway, Nets got a win tonight. They played well and Vince has been amazing against us
> 
> but one game doesnt change what Ive said all year, starting in the offseason (why should it?). The Nets have so many glaring holes on that roster, and did NOTHING at all trade deadline to help fill those holes like all Net fans thought they had to do before the season started. They have Collins and Kristic starting with a bench of no names, other than Robinson who is a good weapon. Walker and Zo would start on that team, and Anderson and Payton would be their two best bench players.


LOL!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GoDWade (Jul 25, 2005)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> anyway, Nets got a win tonight. They played well and Vince has been amazing against us
> 
> but one game doesnt change what Ive said all year, starting in the offseason (why should it?). The Nets have so many glaring holes on that roster, and did NOTHING at all trade deadline to help fill those holes like all Net fans thought they had to do before the season started. They have Collins and Kristic starting with a bench of no names, other than Robinson who is a good weapon. Walker and Zo would start on that team, and Anderson and Payton would be their two best bench players.


the Nets can have as many holes we would like them to have, but if they match up well against us (which they do), come playoffs time things will be difficult for us

the way VC has played for the past few meetings is a big warning to the Heat


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

mjm1 said:


> its because the nets commentators were speaking of it just as i was typing. Even they said the series could have easily been 4-0. Thats all i am going to say. I came here to say what a great game it was and to say you guys fought hard, but you arent giving US the respect we deserve in the win.



that respect **** is getting old as well. You are getting nothing but respect from the media (even some idiots ranking you over the heat) and yet half the posts on the board saying you get none

*edit*

Shaq, Duncan, and Wallaces have the only titles since Jordan. What do all these have in common that the Nets dont have close to?


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Any team with "Shimmyboy" is sure going to the Finals!!!! LOL


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

jizzy said:


> Any team with "Shimmyboy" is sure going to the Finals!!!! LOL


 jizzy, stop.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

jizzy said:


> LOL!!!!!!!!!!!


you dont have Kristic starting? You dont have Collin starting? You have a bench?

Walker>Collins
Zo>Kristic
Payton>Robinson
Anderson = Robinson

Like ive been saying since the offseason, Nets have a roster full of holes. And you happen to be the perfect example of a Net fan on this board. Congrats


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> jizzy, stop.



Cmon. I'm not baiting. If you look at Walkers' team playoffs races and seasons, teams do better without the "Shimmy Monster"


----------



## big furb (Feb 24, 2006)

Good game Heat fans. Don't get too bent outta shape about this, certain teams just don't match up well against certain other teams. For Miami that team is the Nets. You should be a little bit nervous though, seeing as the teams look like a lock for a 2nd rd matchup. Maybe Riley can convince the Grizzlies to lend you Eddie Jones for that series, Lord knows you can't seem to contain Carter without him.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

As I was saying before my entire post got deleted UD40 - GP is shooting some 25% and probably under that now in the last month. For a veteran he looks like high school player out there. He has brought nothing to the team, i cringe when I see him put up a shot that I know will be a brick. I know we're beat up with injuries right now but that certainly doesn't excuse him from being unproductive and basicly a hazard when he's playing. And when he plays huge minutes like tonight, its more visable.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> that respect sh*t is getting old as well. You are getting nothing but respect from the media (even some idiots ranking you over the heat) and yet half the posts on the board saying you get none
> 
> its a pathetic act from a bunch of *14 year olds* who dont know how the nba works
> 
> Shaq, Duncan, and Wallaces have the only titles since Jordan. What do all these have in common that the Nets dont have close to?


hey! why do u have to bring me into this!
:curse:


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> anyway, Nets got a win tonight. They played well and Vince has been amazing against us
> 
> but one game doesnt change what Ive said all year, starting in the offseason (why should it?). The Nets have so many glaring holes on that roster, and did NOTHING at all trade deadline to help fill those holes like all Net fans thought they had to do before the season started. They have Collins and Kristic starting with a bench of no names, other than Robinson who is a good weapon. Walker and Zo would start on that team, and Anderson and Payton would be their two best bench players.



I guess Shanon Anderson did very well for you guys. Anyways , i am not here for baiting, i just want to say good game, and again you guys have no answer for VC. It will be an exciting series in the playoffs. I don't know how you'r going to solve this problem, but just remember when VC gets hot and scores a lot, the chances are very slim for his team to lose.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> you dont have Kristic starting? You dont have Collin starting? You have a bench?
> 
> Walker>Collins
> Zo>Kristic
> ...




Yes, I'd rather have a Payton that can't defend a dime or make a shot to save his family. ZO? I would rather have Doleac on this team then him, you can keep the Drama Queen of the NBA. And yes, I'd rather have Collins on this team then "Shimmy"


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

I have a message to both Heat and Nets posters. Lets show some maturity here, theres no need to bait/attack other posters. I only ask that we all act in a civil matter.

Gio305


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> t*hat respect sh*t is getting old as well. You are getting nothing but respect from the media (even some idiots ranking you over the heat) and yet half the posts on the board saying you get none
> 
> its a pathetic act from a bunch of 14 year olds who dont know how the nba works*
> 
> Shaq, Duncan, and Wallaces have the only titles since Jordan. What do all these have in common that the Nets dont have close to?


thats got to be baiting, i suggest you tone it down.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

jizzy said:


> Yes, I'd rather have a Payton that can't defend a dime or make a shot for that matter. ZO? I would rather have Doleac on this team then him, you can keep the Drama Queen of the NBA. And yes, I'd rather have Collins on this team then "Shimmy"


and thats why you are a perfect example of a Nets fan on this board


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> you dont have Kristic starting? You dont have Collin starting? You have a bench?
> 
> Walker>Collins
> Zo>Kristic
> ...


 do you even know who Krstic is? To say that he is not a starter in this league is ludicrous. 

Anyway, good game. I look foward to an intense playoff matchup in the second round.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

jizzy said:


> Yes, I'd rather have a Payton that can't defend a dime or make a shot to save his family. ZO? I would rather have Doleac on this team then him, you can keep the Drama Queen of the NBA. And yes, I'd rather have Collins on this team then "Shimmy"


Not wanting Payton i understand. I don't want him either. But Doleac over Mourning? Well, there goes any credibility you might have had coming in here.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> and thats why you are a perfect example of a Nets fan on this board :stupid:




Perfect example of a Heat fan who doesn't have an answer to retort with. :boohoo:


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Heated said:


> Not wanting Payton i understand. I don't want him either. But Doleac over Mourning? Well, there goes any credibility you might have had coming in here.


LOL. I beg for credibility from a Heat fan. Ask any Nets fan and they would say they don't want Zo back.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

mjm1 said:


> thats got to be baiting, i suggest you tone it down.



darn, you ignored the meat of the post....again

you really have a knack of doing that and quoting the insignificant parts. 

the last line is what I was trying to get across, which cemented what I said in the previous 2.


----------



## Fray (Dec 19, 2005)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> you dont have Kristic starting? You dont have Collin starting? You have a bench?
> 
> Walker>Collins
> Zo>Kristic
> ...



:laugh: You win the award for funniest person on this board. :laugh:


----------



## GoDWade (Jul 25, 2005)

you guys are attacking each other again...

let's stick to the game and what happened

please


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> and thats why you are a perfect example of a Nets fan on this board


thats not all of us, even I can admit that the heat bench is superior. But in a 7 game series you use an 8 man rotation, and the nets have three great subs.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Chaser 55 said:


> do you even know who Krstic is? To say that he is not a starter in this league is ludicrous.
> 
> Anyway, good game. I look foward to an intense playoff matchup in the second round.


oh, he is a starter in the league. Did I ever say he wasnt. He is a solid starting center

but he is no best big man on a contending team material. Shaq, Duncan, Wallaces, Nowitski....he just isnt close to that level.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Gio305 said:


> I have a message to both Heat and Nets posters. Lets show some maturity here, theres no need to bait/attack other posters. I only ask that we all act in a civil matter.
> 
> Gio305


 exactly.

Honestly, both side are only listening to what they want to hear and it's only going to get more and more out of control. Just drop it, the games over and thats it.


----------



## GoDWade (Jul 25, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> thats not all of us, even I can admit that the heat bench is superior. But in a 7 game series you use an 8 man rotation, and the nets have three great subs.


and the Nets' starting 5, given their performances, can be just as good as the Heat's

and given the way Carter has been playing, and that only Anderson seems to be doing a bit of a job on defense, the Nets are looking pretty good right now if they match up with the Heat again


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

mjm1 said:


> thats not all of us, even I can admit that the heat bench is superior. But in a 7 game series you use an 8 man rotation, and the nets have three great subs.


Robinson, Robinson, and Robinson?????

lol. 

Zo, Payton, Walker, Anderson, Anderson


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Fray said:


> :laugh: You win the award for funniest person on this board. :laugh:


so where is you arguement again??????


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

jizzy said:


> LOL. I beg for credibility from a Heat fan. Ask any Nets fan and they would say they don't want Zo back.


Ask any Nets fan and they'd tell you Carter is better than Wade. :laugh: :clown: Easily the least knowledgable blind homer fans in the NBA. Your heart my tell you you don't want Zo back, but your brain tells you, and deep down you know it, you wish you had him back. Hell there's a good chance The Nets would be favorites to come out of the East if you still had Zo.

Zo, *Payton*, Walker, *Anderson*, Anderson

I hope you're joking. Payton and D. Anderson have been terrible. Walker is inconsistant as all hell. Shandon and Zo are the only ones worth mention off our bench right now. The cold sad truth.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> exactly.
> 
> Honestly, both side are only listening to what they want to hear and it's only going to get more and more out of control. Just drop it, the games over and thats it.


Well said gio and toddmac. but sadly no one will listen.  
And whats wrong with me being 14?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I'm sick of this ****....

#1 Jizzy.....shut up and leave this forum. The next post I read from you here will get you a suspension if you keep this up. I promise you that.

#2 Nets fans....this is the Heat forum. Just like you throw tantrems when Heat fans post on your board, if you're going to post here, you have to be respectful. Coming here and ripping on the Heat about whatever various things come into your heads isn't gonna fly. If it continues, I will have you suspended.

And finally, for the Nets fans that did come here, and were respectful, I thank you and congratulate you on a good game. I didnt see the game (i have league pass, but for whatever reason, i dont have NBATV) so I can't comment on anything. I know you guys get a bad rap with alot of us, but I'll commend the few that did come to talk basketball in a respectful manner.

*CONSIDER THIS YOUR LAST WARNING*


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

All I will say at this point is am really really looking forward to the Nets-Heat matchup in the playoffs


----------



## GoDWade (Jul 25, 2005)

FullMetalAlchemist said:


> Well said gio and toddmac. but sadly no one will listen.
> And whats wrong with me being 14?


I don't think you were meant to be included in the comment

the number 14 is just a common number to describe "kids" when you are a bit older...


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Jeesh....this whole feud between the team's fans are old. I don't mind if a Nets fan comes on here and says "*Insert Net's player here* is better than *Insert Heat player here*" and then backs it up with valid points, and I don't mind a Heat fan defending the formentioned Heat player. Hell, I don't even mind if an NJ fan comes on here and say's something along the line of the Heat being overated, and visa versa.

But to blatantly trash other posters over a MEANINGLESS REGULAR SEASON GAME, when BOTH TEAMS ARE IN THE PLAYOFFS, is just uncalled for.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Heated said:


> Ask any Nets fan and they'd tell you Carter is better than Wade. :laugh: :clown: Easily the least knowledgable blind homer fans in the NBA. Your heart my tell you you don't want Zo back, but your brain tells you, and deep down you know it, you wish you had him back. Hell there's a good chance The Nets would be favorites to come out of the East if you still had Zo.



Wade is better the VC, I'll admit that. But I would rather have Doleac instead. ZO will kill the chemistry here and RJ doesn't like him that much. It's pretty obvious that Mourning does not like any other city except Miami


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Hbwoy said:


> All I will say at this point is am really really looking forward to the Nets-Heat matchup in the playoffs


as am I...... I cant stand these people..... its a great thing I asked to be banned from the Nets board, ill tell you that.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

GoDWade said:


> and the Nets' starting 5, given their performances, can be just as good as the Heat's
> 
> and given the way Carter has been playing, and that only Anderson seems to be doing a bit of a job on defense, the Nets are looking pretty good right now if they match up with the Heat again


agreed. as to the nets bench however, ill admit its one of the worst benches in the scoring department. but they r not asked to score, but just give some of the starters rest.


if these two teams meet in the second or ecf round, itll be one helluva series now that eddie jones is gone.


----------



## GoDWade (Jul 25, 2005)

Hbwoy said:


> All I will say at this point is am really really looking forward to the Nets-Heat matchup in the playoffs


I don't

I don't like the match ups...

and the Nets are too good of a passing team to let its opponent collapses on Carter alone


----------



## GoDWade (Jul 25, 2005)

FullMetalAlchemist said:


> agreed. as to the nets bench however, ill admit its one of the worst benches in the scoring department. but they r not asked to score, but just give some of the starters rest.
> 
> 
> if these two teams meet in the second or ecf round, itll be one helluva series now that eddie jones is gone.


yeah, and as long as the Nets' bench can buy minutes for their starters and not do anything stupid, that's not a bad bench


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Alright, I'm very sorry for my posts. Good luck to you guys and see you in the playoffs. :cheers:


----------



## Cage_Epidemic (Dec 16, 2005)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> you dont have Kristic starting? You dont have Collin starting? You have a bench?
> 
> Walker>Collins
> Zo>Kristic
> ...


meh...Krstic is the best on that list, he has a very bright future...even though Collins brings defense...Zo ...even though i dont like him, is a canidate for defensive player of the year...Walker...eh..he shouldnt start on ANY team..he may be a decent 8th or 9th man, Payton and Robinson are both great players. Even though they are pass their prime...its nice to have some good veterans on your bench that can still play some ball. Wade was awesome tonight...gotta give him his props, Shaq was ok...however its still my belief that he doesnt 'play' during the regular season...or maybe he really is loosing it?? we shall see during the playoffs. Carter and Krstic just always seem to have good games against you guys. 

goodluck in the playoffs, i just hope the pacers stay in the 7th seed, give us the bucks please!


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

The Heat are a very dangerous team that you can't sleep on


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

jizzy said:


> The Heat can be a very scary team with ZO back.


yup. and posey is a very good shooter most nights.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I like the rivalry to be honest, I think its a great thing for sports as long as people learn to keep it civil and dont attack themselves


----------



## GoDWade (Jul 25, 2005)

jizzy said:


> The Heat are a very dangerous team that you can't sleep on


what did you think of the Heat's perimeter defense. Not just the fact that Carter owned but break it down


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

jizzy said:


> Wade is better the VC, I'll admit that. But I would rather have Doleac instead. ZO will kill the chemistry here and RJ doesn't like him that much. It's pretty obvious that Mourning does not like any other city except Miami


Naw, he just doesn't want to play for a stink hole city like Jersey. Which is understandable.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Cage_Epidemic said:


> meh...Krstic is the best on that list, he has a very bright future...even though Collins brings defense...Zo ...even though i dont like him, is a canidate for defensive player of the year...Walker...eh..he shouldnt start on ANY team..he may be a decent 8th or 9th man, Payton and Robinson are both great players. Even though they are pass their prime...its nice to have some good veterans on your bench that can still play some ball. Wade was awesome tonight...gotta give him his props, Shaq was ok...however its still my belief that he doesnt 'play' during the regular season...or maybe he really is loosing it?? we shall see during the playoffs. Carter and Krstic just always seem to have good games against you guys.
> 
> *goodluck in the playoffs, i just hope the pacers stay in the 7th seed, give us the bucks please! *


*

we are hoping for the same thing, since the Pacers always beat the heat.......anyway, good post and if all Net fans were like this, things would be a lot better*


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

GoDWade said:


> what did you think of the Heat's perimeter defense. Not just the fact that Carter owned but break it down


but with zo on the court, i bet u carter(along with most other players) would be more hesitant driving to the basket or at least try a harder shot.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Hbwoy said:


> I like the rivalry to be honest, I think its a great thing for sports as long as people learn to keep it civil and dont attack themselves


but its not a real rivalry because its between fans, not the teams

the only team Miami cares about is Detroit and Indiana rivalry wise. If it was a real rivalry, a hard foul would of happened when you tried to run up the score. We actually took wade out before you took the big 3 out, if that can be beleived. In a real rivalry, that would be an automatic hard foul.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Since when has Nets vs. Heat been a rivalry? This is so absurb to actually suggest that the Nets can beat the Heat in the playoffs because of what happens in the regular season. This is just how Nets fans are: last year they talked up their team and got pissed at Heat fans who predicted sweep and suggested they would win 2 games and give us a series.

The Heat and the Pistons are so far ahead of the rest of the Eastern conference that it's scary.


----------



## GoDWade (Jul 25, 2005)

FullMetalAlchemist said:


> but with zo on the court, i bet u carter(along with most other players) would be more hesitant driving to the basket or at least try a harder shot.


yes and no for me, because if the perimeter defense collapses then you add more pressure to the interior defense, and Shaq isn't exactly a defensive force and what is going to happen then is 1) foul trouble, 2) holes in defense (our rotation isn't good enough), results in 3)open perimeter shots, or 4)stamina issues

I would think if there is one player on the Nets team who would be less hesitant in driving to the basket, it would be Carter

I re-played that dunk he had over Zo early in the season. I still shake my head everytime I watch it


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

man i knew we'd lose, i dont know what the heck is wrong with us, we have won 1 big game this year, thats it, waht the heck is wrong with us!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We got killed


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Heated said:


> Naw, he just doesn't want to play for a stink hole city like Jersey. Which is understandable.




Whatever you want, man.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> but its not a real rivalry because its between fans, not the teams
> 
> the only team Miami cares about is Detroit and Indiana rivalry wise. If it was a real rivalry, a hard foul would of happened when you tried to run up the score. We actually took wade out before you took the big 3 out, if that can be beleived. In a real rivalry, that would be an automatic hard foul.


Thats why am hoping for something competitive whenever they meet. Not a blowout, the Heat wont give the Nets any respect until things start getting competitive and by the way the Nets have played the Heat this year am sure they dont think they are a joke.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Hbwoy said:


> Thats why am hoping for something competitive whenever they meet. Not a blowout, the Heat wont give the Nets any respect until things start getting competitive and by the way the Nets have played the Heat this year am sure they dont think they are a joke.


There not at all a joke their probably IMO the best team playing bball right now..


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

GoDWade said:


> yes and no for me, because if the perimeter defense collapses then you add more pressure to the interior defense, and Shaq isn't exactly a defensive force and what is going to happen then is 1) foul trouble, 2) holes in defense (our rotation isn't good enough), results in 3)open perimeter shots, or 4)stamina issues
> 
> I would think if there is one player on the Nets team who would be less hesitant in driving to the basket, it would be Carter
> 
> I re-played that dunk he had over Zo early in the season. I still shake my head everytime I watch it


true, true. but sometimes vince will adjust in order to not get blocked by zo. 
what do u think of shaq though? was it good flopping and defense by collins and robinson? or is he just taking it easy in the regular season.( i know robert horry does lol!)


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Hbwoy said:


> Thats why am hoping for something competitive whenever they meet. Not a blowout, the Heat wont give the Nets any respect until things start getting competitive and by the way the Nets have played the Heat this year am sure they dont think they are a joke.


zero way the nets are a joke, but its not a rivalry either....especially here, since all we talk about other than the Heat is Det, Indy, SA (somewhat), and NY (just because half our pop seems to originally be from NY)

not sure of who they talk about in Jersey


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Dwyane Wade said:


> There not at all a joke their probably IMO the best team playing bball right now..


Miami and Detroit are miles ahead of everyone else in the east. Please stop and be serious...


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Dwyane Wade said:


> There not at all a joke their probably IMO the best team playing bball right now..


It seems like both teams have gotten their act together after inconsistencies occured for both in the first half of the season.


----------



## GoDWade (Jul 25, 2005)

FullMetalAlchemist said:


> true, true. but sometimes vince will adjust in order to not get blocked by zo.
> what do u think of shaq though? was it good flopping and defense by collins and robinson? or is he just taking it easy in the regular season.( i know robert horry does lol!)


Hard to say for me...since

1) Shaq was rusty, and has been rusty numerous times this season where it took him a while to warm up

2) I hope Shaq was just taking it easy like you said, but he is old now and though he is still difficult to guard, there have been many more times where he becomes easier to neturalize 

3) Shaq is difficult to referee because as big as he is, others will apply more pressure on him too (though not as visible), so sometimes it's hard to say who fouled who


----------



## GoDWade (Jul 25, 2005)

adam said:


> Miami and Detroit are miles ahead of everyone else in the east. Please stop and be serious...


Detroit is miles ahead of everyone else

Miami needs to look over its shoulders with its defensive problems, injury problems, slow-starts, lack of shooters, etc. Plus the fact that NJ matches up extremely well against Miami


----------



## big furb (Feb 24, 2006)

I'm pretty damn sure the Heat are taking the Nets more seriously than some of their fans here are. Smart teams tend to take teams that are on 12 game winning streaks seriously (especially when they've beaten some of the top teams in the league during that streak) If you think the Heat don't consider the Nets a legitimate threat, you're clueless


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

GoDWade said:


> Hard to say for me...since
> 
> 1) Shaq was rusty, and has been rusty numerous times this season where it took him a while to warm up
> 
> ...


Yeah, sometimes he swings his elbows too high and gets called for the offensive foul.
Basically thats collins and cliffy's strategy- act like shaq pushes them too far with his arms or at least put your face up high so shaq could hit it! LOL!


----------



## netsgiants (May 31, 2005)

I hope they make a poster out of that Kristic dunk...


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

FullMetalAlchemist said:


> Yeah, sometimes he swings his elbows too high and gets called for the offensive foul.
> Basically thats collins and cliffy's strategy- act like shaq pushes them too far with his arms or at least put your face up high so shaq could hit it! LOL!


or running into the air around shaq, and acting like they got shot


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

netsgiants said:


> I hope they make a poster out of that Kristic dunk...


That dunk was sick. I would buy that poster!


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> or running into the air around shaq, and acting like they got shot


U have to admit, it works.Mostly due to horrible officiating in the nba.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

big furb said:


> I'm pretty damn sure the Heat are taking the Nets more seriously than some of their fans here are. Smart teams tend to take teams that are on 12 game winning streaks seriously (especially when they've beaten some of the top teams in the league during that streak) If you think the Heat don't consider the Nets a legitimate threat, you're clueless


not really. The game wasnt hyped up at all (Clev was more hyped) and the heat know this is the same team they swept last season

heat dont take many teams seriously (which is what makes them a frustrating team to be a fan of. For example, Jwill and Posey rested with very minor injuries tonight. If it was a huge game like Net fans insist, they would of played and this probably would of been a very different game. We wouldnt score under 80, thats for sure)


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

adam said:


> Miami and Detroit are miles ahead of everyone else in the east. Please stop and be serious...


i think the Nets beat Detroit last week, im not saying that their better then Detroit, im saying there playing the best basketball in the NBA right now, and they are what is this 12 staright


----------



## big furb (Feb 24, 2006)

During this streak the Nets have beaten the Suns, Pistons, Grizzlies, Mavericks and now the Heat. If you don't think Riley and the Heat were taking this game seriously, you're clueless. The nets are the hottest team in the league right now. They're the 3rd seed in the east with a .611 winning percentage. Trust me, your team is taking them seriously.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

big furb said:


> During this streak the Nets have beaten the Suns, Pistons, Grizzlies, Mavericks and now the Heat. If you don't think Riley and the Heat were taking this game seriously, you're clueless. The nets are the hottest team in the league right now. They're the 3rd seed in the east with a .611 winning percentage. Trust me, your team is taking them seriously.


Posey and Williams sat with tendonitis, resting minor injuries for the postseason

we did not take this regular season game seriously at all.


----------



## netsgiants (May 31, 2005)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> Posey and Williams sat with tendonitis, resting minor injuries for the postseason
> 
> we did not take this regular season game seriously at all.











can you cry anymore?


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Wow, these Nets fans really are unbelieveable. Well I guess I can believe it, they live in the trash can of the country.


----------



## netsgiants (May 31, 2005)

myst said:


> Wow, these Nets fans really are unbelieveable. Well I guess I can believe it, they live in the trash can of the country.


oouuch! haven't heard that before!


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

myst said:


> Wow, these Nets fans really are unbelieveable. Well I guess I can believe it, they live in the trash can of the country.


Cry me a river.


----------



## AND1NBA (Feb 20, 2004)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> Posey and Williams sat with tendonitis, resting minor injuries for the postseason
> 
> we did not take this regular season game seriously at all.


 http://www.nba.com/games/20060204/MIANJN/boxscore.html

They were all healthy there. What's your excuse on why the Heat lost that game?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

can we seriously cut this **** out?

I mean....what do you expect by posting that picture? That's called BAITING.

The response to it is unneccessary too, and if comes down to it, I'll start suspending Heat fans for being idiots tonight too. 

If you can't talk about the game without being an idiot, don't post. Easy as that.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

AND1NBA said:


> http://www.nba.com/games/20060204/MIANJN/boxscore.html
> 
> They were all healthy there. What's your excuse on why the Heat lost that game?


we lost a meaningless game. 

do 14 year olds know the difference between shaq in the regular season and playoffs? They should know wade, after seeing it last year personally


----------



## netsgiants (May 31, 2005)

Since when is calling Jersey Americas trashcan neccessary? We don't bring up how much of Miami is illegal Cubans.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

If this was the end all of games like Net fans seem to be thinking, why would Posey and Williams sit with tendonitis? Of course my original point gets ignored, thats the usual with Net fans


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> we lost a meaningless game.
> 
> do 14 year olds know the difference between shaq in the regular season and playoffs? They should know wade, after seeing it last year personally


Once again, ill ignore the 14 year old comment.


----------



## netsgiants (May 31, 2005)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> we lost a meaningless game.
> 
> do 14 year olds know the difference between shaq in the regular season and playoffs? They should know wade, after seeing it last year personally


Do you know the difference of Shaq of the Lakers and Shaq on the Heat?


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

netsgiants said:


> Do you know the difference of Shaq of the Lakers and Shaq on the Heat?


sure. I say it all the time. Look around


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Why are you people still bickering back and forth. Enough is enough nets and heat fans. And whoever just called New Jersey* the trash can of America*, i take offense to that lol.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Can we stay on topic of the nets vs heat, not nj vs miami?


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

FullMetalAlchemist said:


> Can we stay on topic of the nets vs heat, not nj vs miami?


it may be a little relevant actually, since Net fans love to diss zo for wanting out of Jersey, and in Miami :biggrin: 

na, just joking. Im trying to stay on topic. I havent said anything Jersey


----------



## big furb (Feb 24, 2006)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> Posey and Williams sat with tendonitis, resting minor injuries for the postseason
> 
> we did not take this regular season game seriously at all.


 Veteran teams like Miami don't overlook teams as good as the Nets, especially this close to playoff time when teams are trying to send messages to possible playoff opponents. If the heat were concerned about resting players and getting everyone healthy for the playoffs Shaq would have sat out this game like he sat out yesterday's game against the Cavs


----------



## netsgiants (May 31, 2005)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> it may be a little relevant actually, since Net fans love to diss zo for wanting out of Jersey, and in Miami :biggrin:
> 
> na, just joking. Im trying to stay on topic. I havent said anything Jersey


happy to let you have him, got Carter.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

netsgiants said:


> Since when is calling Jersey Americas trashcan neccessary? We don't bring up how much of Miami is illegal Cubans.


LISTEN...if you can't post without being an idiot, don't post. You've been warned. Thank you.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> it may be a little relevant actually, since Net fans love to diss zo for wanting out of Jersey, and in Miami :biggrin:
> 
> na, just joking. Im trying to stay on topic. I havent said anything Jersey


Nets fans' feelings towards zo r the same to what most rap fans feel about vince.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> we lost a meaningless game.
> 
> do 14 year olds know the difference between shaq in the regular season and playoffs? They should know wade, after seeing it last year personally


You've been here too long to be engaging in this crap...just cut it off please. thanks.


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> we lost a meaningless game.
> 
> do 14 year olds know the difference between shaq in the regular season and playoffs? They should know wade, after seeing it last year personally


I hope Miami does...I figured Shaq would play in this game after there was some speculation he was more than resting than being actually injured.

Just gonna say this...if VC continues to torch the Heat, you'll be regretting the EJ trade...so far, HEat have had no answer for #15...Riley I'm sure will try his best to stop Mr Carter but so far, no dice...let's see who wins that #2 seed now...GL Heat...


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

GoDWade said:


> Detroit is miles ahead of everyone else
> 
> Miami needs to look over its shoulders with its defensive problems, injury problems, slow-starts, lack of shooters, etc. Plus the fact that NJ matches up extremely well against Miami


Don't sit on the fence and then come back here after we beat them in the second round and act like you're Mr. Miami's Greatest Fan. Either say Miami is going to win against New Jersey in the second round or say that you think we will lose to them. Don't try to cover all your bases.

The fact is this: New Jersey won tonight and they looked good, but what did you win besides another +1 in your win column? If the regular season meant anything then Miami would have won the Eastern Conference Championship last year. Until you beat us in the playoffs please give MIAMI the respect that they have earned and quit talking about how you guys are so disrespected. You deserve any disrespect because you got swept last season. That's just the way the NBA is I'm sorry.

And Miami vs. Detroit is a foregone conclusion. Last year I called a Miami Sweep over NJ and I'm not afraid to do the same this year.


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

FullMetalAlchemist said:


> U have to admit, it works.Mostly due to horrible officiating in the nba.


Officiating in the NBA is the worst. They single handedly took shaq out the game. Not that they were uneven, Toine had an amazing spin move out of bounds and they gave us the ball back. Its pathetic for a professional sports league.


----------



## netsgiants (May 31, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> LISTEN...if you can't post without being an idiot, don't post. You've been warned. Thank you.


Quiet the situation has diffused and your bring it back up again.


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

myst said:


> Wow, these Nets fans really are unbelieveable. Well I guess I can believe it, they live in the trash can of the country.


 Not all Nets fans are like the ones posting here. Some of them, believe it or not, are very intelligent and know what they're talking about. And please stop with the deragatory comments about the state of New Jersey. It has nothing to do with game, which happens to be the topic of this thread. You probably haven't even been to Jersey, so please don't make anymore comments about it. It's actually a nice place to live, especially where I live in Monmouth County.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

adam said:


> *Don't sit on the fence and then come back here after we beat them in the second round and act like you're Mr. Miami's Greatest Fan.* Either say Miami is going to win against New Jersey in the second round or say that you think we will lose to them. Don't try to cover all your bases.
> 
> The fact is this: New Jersey won tonight and they looked good, but what did you win besides another +1 in your win column? If the regular season meant anything then Miami would have won the Eastern Conference Championship last year. Until you beat us in the playoffs please give MIAMI the respect that they have earned and quit talking about how you guys are so disrespected. You deserve any disrespect because you got swept last season. That's just the way the NBA is I'm sorry.
> 
> *And Miami vs. Detroit is a foregone conclusion. Last year I called a Miami Sweep over NJ and I'm not afraid to do the same this year*.


1)He isnt a net fan, but rather a basketball fan as stated earlier in the thread.
2) Thats ur opinion. but mine is that if nj loses, they would at least take 1 or 2 games since ej is gone.


----------



## big furb (Feb 24, 2006)

adam said:


> Don't sit on the fence and then come back here after we beat them in the second round and act like you're Mr. Miami's Greatest Fan. Either say Miami is going to win against New Jersey in the second round or say that you think we will lose to them. Don't try to cover all your bases.
> 
> The fact is this: New Jersey won tonight and they looked good, but what did you win besides another +1 in your win column? If the regular season meant anything then Miami would have won the Eastern Conference Championship last year. Until you beat us in the playoffs please give MIAMI the respect that they have earned and quit talking about how you guys are so disrespected. You deserve any disrespect because you got swept last season. That's just the way the NBA is I'm sorry.
> 
> And Miami vs. Detroit is a foregone conclusion. Last year I called a Miami Sweep over NJ and I'm not afraid to do the same this year.


You know, it's possible to be a true fan to one's team while still being wary and respectful of other good teams. If Piston fans were saying that Miami isn't a real concern and they're only worried about the spurs, how would you react?


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Chaser 55 said:


> *Not all Nets fans are like the ones posting here. Some of them, believe it or not, are very intelligent and know what they're talking about.* And please stop with the deragatory comments about the state of New Jersey. It has nothing to do with game, which happens to be the topic of this thread. You probably haven't even been to Jersey, so please don't make anymore comments about it. It's actually a nice place to live, especially where I live in Monmouth County.


Chaser55, watch ur mouth!


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

big furb said:


> You know, it's possible to be a true fan to one's team while still being wary and respectful of other good teams. *If Piston fans were saying that Miami isn't a real concern and they're only worried about the spurs, how would you react*?


Why do you care what another person thinks...


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

big furb said:


> You know, it's possible to be a true fan to one's team while still being wary and respectful of other good teams. If Piston fans were saying that Miami isn't a real concern and they're only worried about the spurs, how would you react?


i wouldnt care, i`ll wait till the playoffs and see what happens, cuz until Heat beat the Pistons, and advance to the finals, ill keep my mouth shut


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

SHEED! said:


> Why do you care what another person thinks...


BAM! As soon as the pistons r mentioned, u pop up out of nowhere!LOL


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

Lol it isnt about that(well kinda) But i happen to live in New Jersey and I do follow the nets alittle bit...


----------



## big furb (Feb 24, 2006)

SHEED! said:


> Why do you care what another person thinks...


Just trying to promote some empathy and mutual respect amongst fans here. Got a problem with that bruh?


----------



## netsgiants (May 31, 2005)

I've hated sheed ever since he decked big Z on the head on national T.v causing his head to bleed in the opening minutes.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

big furb said:


> Just trying to promote some empathy and mutual respect amongst fans here. Got a problem with that bruh?


Where the hell has there been respect in this thread other than the first page?


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

big furb said:


> Just trying to promote some empathy and mutual respect amongst fans here. Got a problem with that bruh?


nope im just saying that who really cares if some1 says "Your team sucks and wont do anything in the playoffs" Well all the more reason to have your team have a chip on their shoulder and beat the team in playoffs.


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

netsgiants said:


> I've hated sheed ever since he decked big Z on the head on national T.v causing his head to bleed in the opening minutes.


Lol I love the peace in this thread. :cheers:


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Let's go NBA!!!!!!!!!


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

jizzy said:


> Let's go NBA!!!!!!!!!


Where the hell did that come from?


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

FullMetalAlchemist said:


> Where the hell did that come from?




My computer


----------



## big furb (Feb 24, 2006)

Hey, a select few fans on both sides here have been respectful. But there's always a few chuckleheads that wanna be disrespectful or antagonistic. It's probably be for the best if the reasonable fans on both sides ignored those posters though. This'll be my last post here, again, good game y'all.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

jizzy said:


> My computer


awesome.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

FullMetalAlchemist said:


> awesome.



It's amazing how life works


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

> *Originally Posted by Chaser 55*
> 
> *Not all Nets fans are like the ones posting here. Some of them, believe it or not, are very intelligent and know what they're talking about.*


i agree. ive said it many times before, not all Nets fans here are the same. Its too bad only a few are "intelligent and know what they're talking about"


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

jizzy said:


> It's amazing how life works


Yeah, :cheers: 
Such as when we come out of the womb, we r declared alive.
But if u stick a key into someone's chest, it unlocks their death.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I think Riley and Shaq will get the heat well prepared for the playoffs. A healthy and clicking heat team can very well dispose of the Nets but I like the Nets chances against the Heat in the playoffs this year.


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> we lost a meaningless game.
> 
> do 14 year olds know the difference between shaq in the regular season and playoffs? They should know wade, after seeing it last year personally


Don't call the fans 14 yrs. old...if you look at their profile they are not 14 year old...Yeah shaq in the regular season and shaq in the playoffs is different...but do you also know that Antoine Walker in the playoffs is different?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Chaser 55 said:


> Not all Nets fans are like the ones posting here. Some of them, believe it or not, are very intelligent and know what they're talking about. And please stop with the deragatory comments about the state of New Jersey. It has nothing to do with game, which happens to be the topic of this thread. You probably haven't even been to Jersey, so please don't make anymore comments about it. It's actually a nice place to live, especially where I live in Monmouth County.


I've been to NJ once in my life. I stayed in Tenafly at a good friend of mine's place, a guy who actually used to play for the Nets at one time. I know I didn't see a whole lotta NJ outside of that area and going to NYC and back, but........it was a pretty damn nice place, I wouldn't mind living out there that's for sure


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

myst said:


> Wow, these Nets fans really are unbelieveable. Well I guess I can believe it, they live in the trash can of the country.


Hey these person should be worthy of a ban S_D? we come here in peace because you want to stop this Heat fans vs. Nets fans hating...but...look at this person's comment..


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

ravor44 said:


> Hey these person should be worthy of a ban S_D? we come here in peace because you want to stop this Heat fans vs. Nets fans hating...but...look at this person's comment..


 I warned him, just like the rest of the guys who are acting like idiots in this thread.


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> I warned him, just like the rest of the guys who are acting like idiots in this thread.


 :cheers:


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> I warned him, just like the rest of the guys who are acting like idiots in this thread.


again thanx for the help, i was having trouble with my computer acting up. plus this place blew up in a matter of seconds. i couldnt keep up


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Gio305 said:


> again thanx for the help, i was having trouble with my computer acting up. plus this place blew up in a matter of seconds. i couldnt keep up


 you think this is bad....

just wait til the playoffs


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> you think this is bad....
> 
> just wait til the playoffs


lol

thats right, this is my rookie season, i havent been in the playoffs in bbb.net yet. 

my computer wont be retarded next time.


----------



## jirohkanzaki (Aug 4, 2005)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> yep...replays clearly showed those 2 were flops....


all of shaq's 360 lbs fell down as rj sidesteps to avoid him...tell me that's not a flop...and shaq always challenges the manhood of floppers...


----------



## GoDWade (Jul 25, 2005)

adam said:


> Don't sit on the fence and then come back here after we beat them in the second round and act like you're Mr. Miami's Greatest Fan. Either say Miami is going to win against New Jersey in the second round or say that you think we will lose to them. Don't try to cover all your bases.
> 
> The fact is this: New Jersey won tonight and they looked good, but what did you win besides another +1 in your win column? If the regular season meant anything then Miami would have won the Eastern Conference Championship last year. Until you beat us in the playoffs please give MIAMI the respect that they have earned and quit talking about how you guys are so disrespected. You deserve any disrespect because you got swept last season. That's just the way the NBA is I'm sorry.
> 
> And Miami vs. Detroit is a foregone conclusion. Last year I called a Miami Sweep over NJ and I'm not afraid to do the same this year.


like fullmetalalchemist said, in reference to my position, I really care more about analyzing the game than supporting one team one-sided. I try give credit when its due as much as possible and that doesn't mean I would want the Heat to lose. I want the Heat to win, but at the same time I am not going to say "yeah we are going to win!" when to me there are problems that we need to fix and it is few weeks before the playoffs and we still aren't doing too much about those problems

I am not much of a stats guy so I care less about winning/losing column than the game actually played.

And you know, just because you point out some team's problems it doesn't mean you cannot be proven wrong. I want to be proven wrong when the Heat plays the Nets and shows up mentally and physically ready and sweep them, but I am also doubtful. 

I respect that Nets and their fans, even when they act stupid. They got swept last year, so what? They played with guts and determination last year and it was too bad that they lost. Yeah we were better, but that doesn't mean they deserve disrespect. 

If they win, I will be happy. If they lose, I want to figure out the problems. 

Miami vs Detroit is not a foregone conclusion. Never underestimate your opponent, even when you are not playing the game


----------



## mippo (Apr 27, 2005)

The game is important in the sense that you want a cushion but in all reality the odds of the Nets catching the Heat for the #2 seed are pretty low. Both teams have relatively easy schedules to end the season. The Heat have mostly sub-500 teams with most of their games at home and the Nets are still 3.5 games behind. I think it is safe to assume the Nets will lose at least a game or two before the end of the season, it's hard to stay perfect that many games in a row, and the odds of the Heat losing 3+ games in their remaining schedule is very small. 

The Nets/Heat game is a game the Heat would like to win for the cushion but it isn't a required game. In all seriousness, the Heat will still likely be the #2 seed and the Nets the #3 seed regardless of the outcome. It's game you try to win, but at the same time it's not exactly a big deal if you lose. 

Basically the game was meaningful, but not nearly as meaningful as Nets fans are making it out to be. I think people will give the Nets a little more credit now, but I don't think many people will put the Nets in the same category as the Heat/Pistons as legitimate contenders, despite the 12 game winning streak. Any team can get hot and knock off another team so in a playoff series there will always be a certain level of respect given to your opponent. With that said, the Nets are the underdogs against the Heat and if they meet, I will wish them luck but if I were to bet, I would still have to bet on the Heat to take that series.


----------



## jirohkanzaki (Aug 4, 2005)

mippo said:


> The game is important in the sense that you want a cushion but in all reality the odds of the Nets catching the Heat for the #2 seed are pretty low. Both teams have relatively easy schedules to end the season. The Heat have mostly sub-500 teams with most of their games at home and the Nets are still 3.5 games behind. I think it is safe to assume the Nets will lose at least a game or two before the end of the season, it's hard to stay perfect that many games in a row, and the odds of the Heat losing 3+ games in their remaining schedule is very small.
> 
> The Nets/Heat game is a game the Heat would like to win for the cushion but it isn't a required game. In all seriousness, the Heat will still likely be the #2 seed and the Nets the #3 seed regardless of the outcome. It's game you try to win, but at the same time it's not exactly a big deal if you lose.
> 
> Basically the game was meaningful, but not nearly as meaningful as Nets fans are making it out to be. I think people will give the Nets a little more credit now, but I don't think many people will put the Nets in the same category as the Heat/Pistons as legitimate contenders, despite the 12 game winning streak. Any team can get hot and knock off another team so in a playoff series there will always be a certain level of respect given to your opponent. With that said, the Nets are the underdogs against the Heat and if they meet, I will wish them luck but if I were to bet, I would still have to bet on the Heat to take that series.


nets are the underdogs, pistons/heat are the only true east contenders, nets players are floppers, shaq will turn it up in the playoffs, dwade is better than vc, nets/heat game not that important, etc., etc....all that don't matter...spurs will win their 4th title, they will be the greatest team of this era, tony parker will still find eva longoria in his bed, manu will always hit crazy shots, horry will hit a key 3 to win a game in the finals, td will always be considered better than shaq and good players will always want to play for the spurs for peanuts...


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

jirohkanzaki said:


> nets are the underdogs, pistons/heat are the only true east contenders, nets players are floppers, shaq will turn it up in the playoffs, dwade is better than vc, nets/heat game not that important, etc., etc....all that don't matter...spurs will win their 4th title, they will be the greatest team of this era, tony parker will still find eva longoria in his bed, manu will always hit crazy shots, horry will hit a key 3 to win a game in the finals, td will always be considered better than shaq and good players will always want to play for the spurs for peanuts...



mavs will win


----------



## VC4MVP (Dec 30, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> I've been to NJ once in my life. I stayed in Tenafly at a good friend of mine's place, a guy who actually used to play for the Nets at one time. I know I didn't see a whole lotta NJ outside of that area and going to NYC and back, but........it was a pretty damn nice place, I wouldn't mind living out there that's for sure


Now Nj kicks a** dont get me wrong, but u must be smokin some good s*** if u wanna move from miami to Nj. I mean miami has the women, the weather, the beaches, and of course the b****es!
I guess the other guy called us "trash" cuz we talk like we talk and we do like we do, but nj is mad fun!

I went 2 south beach once tho i had the time of my life!!


----------

